# Stellar Hawaii Fish & Caribbean Fish Shipment has Arrived....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

An absolutely beautiful Hawaii and Caribbean fish shipment has arrived. 

Flame Angels
Potters Angels
Yellow Tangs
Achilles Tang - 5" 
Blue Throat Triggers Male and Female
Female Crosshatch Trigger /Xanthichthys mento - Great colouration and Size (6") 
Secretive Wrasse/Pseudocheilinus evanidus 
Sargassum Trigger/Xanthichthys ringens - 4" ! 
Cleaner Wrasse
Blue Spot Jawfish
Peppermint Shrimp (Some are carrying eggs)
Harlequin Shrimp
Sexy Shrimp
Various Starfish
Orchid Dottyback
Royal Gramma
Red Scooter Blenny
Squareback Anthias


Regal Angelfish - Red Sea
Lawnmower Blennies
Hermit Crabs
Serpent Starfish
Orange Spot Goby
Yellow Watchman Goby
Midas Blenny ( Africa)


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Addtional Picture.....*

Additional Picture.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you know where the blue spot jaw fish are from? I want one from California, cooler water.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

You (of course ) are on our "list". Once we confirm actual lineage of cooler water (specifically California waters v.s. Caribbean) Blue Spotted Jawfish - you'll be contacted.


----------

